# Old Country Pecos cover needed



## chessie (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone know what cover will fit an Old Country Pecos smoker?  Purchased a Pecos from Academy, but no owners manual came with the smoker, and not sure what cover to get.


----------



## chessie (Dec 18, 2012)

Answer:  CharBroil Heavy Duty XL Smoker Cover, part# 4184960 fits well.  http://www.charbroil.com/heavy-duty-xl-smoker-cover.html


----------



## wichitasmoker (Jul 16, 2013)

Is it a well built heavy duty cover???


----------



## chessie (Oct 29, 2013)

Not super heavy duty, but fits well, has held up fine .


----------



## glocksrock (Oct 30, 2013)

That's the cover I'm using on my Wrangler and it's a bit big on it, so it should fit the Pecos just fine. It's well made, but not real heavy duty, but for $20 you really can't beat it.


----------



## tennjed (Jun 8, 2017)

Academy Sports has one made specifically for the Pecos Smoker. Picked one up (well, was given one) in December and I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## xjcksn32x (Apr 6, 2022)

Hey guys, I have had a Pecos for a while now. I bought it at Academy as well as the cover for it. I've bought 3 covers in the life of the pit from Academy. I went to go buy a 4th cover and it was too small. The cover was the Pecos/Brazos cover and the length of the cover is 53". The Pecos is 71" by my measurement and online the length of the pit in the specs is 72". Anybody having trouble with the cover? Why is the Pecos pit 72" and the Pecos/Brazos cover 53"? All of the sudden the cover doesn't fit.


----------



## Lownslowjoe (Aug 17, 2022)

xjcksn32x said:


> Hey guys, I have had a Pecos for a while now. I bought it at Academy as well as the cover for it. I've bought 3 covers in the life of the pit from Academy. I went to go buy a 4th cover and it was too small. The cover was the Pecos/Brazos cover and the length of the cover is 53". The Pecos is 71" by my measurement and online the length of the pit in the specs is 72". Anybody having trouble with the cover? Why is the Pecos pit 72" and the Pecos/Brazos cover 53"? All of the sudden the cover doesn't fit.


Did you find a big enough cover? I have a friend that is having the same problem


----------

